# My pet rat Lucas (Sacramento, California)



## wheresphilip (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a rat named lucas, he is very pretty and has some pretty uniqe markings. He is a big guy. I need to rehome him because this is the second accidental litter between my male and my females. Even though i love baby rats i dont want to have litters of them. Lucas is a sweet boy but doesnt get along with other male rats and will get aggressive twords you when they are around. Ive had him since he was a baby and i used to spend all of my time with him. Id take him outside, let him play on my bed and id sit next to his cage and pet him for a few hours but since he had mated hes been aggressive because of the other females across the room from him. I need to find him a loving home that will show him all the love he deserves and give him a nice cage to live in so he isnt all cramped up in side of a travel cage i have him in at the moment. I feel bad i have to see him go but i think its for the best.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I assume you've already considered and decided against neutering him?


----------



## wheresphilip (Aug 4, 2011)

I really wish i could but all the vets ive asked about neutering a rat were so expensive, i cannot afford to neuter him. I really wish i could. if he was neutered i would definantly keep him.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Good luck finding a home for him. I'd love to take him, but I live on the other side of the continent.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you tried to apply for care credit or checked at a shelter to see if they might offer it cheaper? The shelter vets are usually very experienced with spays and neuters on cats and dogs, I would trust them to do a good job, and they often have lower prices.

He's adorable! ...I want him.

It's a good thing I'm far away. My house has 27 critters. Does not need more.


----------

